# Old Jeans quilt finally finished



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Remember when I posted about this quilt ages ago? Well, it is finally done. I wanted to make it bigger, but my elbows just couldn't handle wrestling with this heavy thing any longer! lol It ended up at 52x60.









and the back:









I really love the design on the back. It did take 3 of the large spools of thread, though!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

You're right. Denim quilts get very heavy very quickly. lol That's what makes them so warm! 

Yours came out beautifully. I love the back, too.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats a lovely quilt, and plenty big enough!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Please tell me how it's made.
(One step at a time)

Cut the jeans circles .....

Cut the square insert fabrics ....

What next?

Did you sew each square into each circle?
Is there a filling inside each one?

How did you fasten the sewn jean squares together?

I'm assuming there is no extra fabric backing?


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

tallpines said:


> Please tell me how it's made.
> (One step at a time)
> 
> Cut the jeans circles .....
> ...


Me too. Inquiring minds want to know. 

I love this quilt!!!


----------



## klickitat (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice! I have a thing about blankets though and especially nice quilts.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! The picture really doesn't do it justice. It's all rainy here today so had to take the pic inside. Tallpines and Clayton..here is the link for the quilt:


http://www.straw.com/equilters/library/jeans/jeans_gallbaros.html

I used the top of a large Folger's coffee can for the circle, and then used a 4 inch square inside of that. So, my blocks finish at 4 inches. The tutorial is pretty easy to follow, but feel free to message me or ask here any questions you might have.
I have a ton of upholstery samples that I am thinking of using with this pattern..and making tote bags out of them.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very cool quilt Reenie!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

http://www.equilters.com/library/jeans/jeans_gallbaros.html


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Really neat!
Heidi


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I bet that's going to be a warm one! Thanks for sharing your picture. Very nice!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Great quilt. Denim quilts are nice baby gifts because they can go on the floor and be dragged around. Great for the car,too.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I really like that as well---how many quilts have you made this year? I have to wonder if you have a sewing room full of elves, or I spend way too much time on the internet!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ohhh....nice!! 
I have been cutting out squares from dh work jeans and old skirts for quite a while. Have a nice stack of denim to sew together. Just need to get on it and get it done. I plan to tie the corners instead of quilt it but I like the design you chose for your quilt.
God bless,
jd


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

This quilt just kept getting better and better as you added to it, MacaReenie. 
After seeing it, I made a quilted place mat for a challenge at my quilting club. Not with jeans. I used the challenge fabric for the back and only had a fat quarter. It looks good, but it was harder to do than I thought. So, really!! Kudos on making one that size. Thanks for the tip on using a coffee can lid. I just cut an 8 1/2" circle and also used a 4" square. Now on to those boxes and bags of used jeans the family has given me to make another one or two.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

That is gorgeous~


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Love it...especially using the old jean material. I am all for making quilts out of inexpensive already used things like our grandmothers did.

Marsha


----------

